
This startup will be able to tell you if Donald Trump is lying - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/beyond-verbal-human-emotions
======
red_blobs
It's cool to shit on Trump..but the media bias is astounding to me. I don't
think I've seen one article linked on HN that shows all of the terrible things
Clinton has done.

~~~
blackflame7000
If you do link one, it will be down voted heavily.

